# Problem installing Star Wars: KOTOR 2



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I wanted to install KOTOR 2 today and the game has 4 discs (including the play disc). I inserted the first one, chose the directory and all and the installation started and after some time I got this error message:


---------------------------
Feature transfer error
---------------------------
Feature: Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords_Files
Component: DefaultComponent
File: F:\data2.cab
Error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).


---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------




I've played this game before, on the same PC, the same discs and in the same room xD. Please tell me what I should do? I tried wiping the discs but that didn't help.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

First thing I would do us make a new folder on the desktop and try to copy the entire disk to that folder. Then run the installation out of that folder, as opposed to the disk. This will check to see if the disk is corrupt or otherwise.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Do I have to COPY-PASTE EVERYTHING? There are 4 discs? Please tell in detail


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

---------------------------
Error Copying File or Folder
---------------------------
Cannot copy data2: Data error (cyclic redundancy check).


---------------------------
OK 
---------------------------


I got that while copy-pasting it MANUALLY. It's the same file, data2.cab


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Oooh CRC errors. Sorry to say but I think your discs have decayed or been damaged. Usually that means the data is corrupt.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

So I have to purchase a new copy? fml :facepalm: :angry::sayno:


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

-WOLF- said:


> Trust me I know how you feel. It happens. Just so you know, I feel it's legal if you download a pirated copy since you already own the game there shouldn't be anything wrong with it. But you'll have to find out how to do that on your own


I CAN do that but this is the problem:

The game version I have is v1.1 but 1.1 doesn't work so I have to patch it to 1.2 to make it work.

But once it's patched to v1.2, suddenly due to SECUROM, when I double click the game, I get "Wrong disk inserted" error.

I get the wrong disc error only in v1.2 and not in v1.1 but v1.1 doesn't work


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

try to copy them using another CD/DVD Drive and see if it works


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Even if you got it to work I'm not 100% certain your computer could run the game. On a system somehwhat more powerful than yours the game was rather slow on low settings.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

It worked fine before mate. I've played it countless times. But the problem is that DISC 1 which is the PLAY DISC is corrupted, which makes matters worse. If it would've simply been an INSTALLATION DISC, I would've download it's ISO. **** !!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

'No-CD' or 'DVD-less' cracks are not ok to use.

The websites they can be downloaded from can be dangerous, especially for young gamers or inexperienced users who know little about online safety and just want their game to work.

Cracks bypass the software company's protection systems, making them illegal. They replace the game's exe, preventing official updates from working.

It's up to the user if they want to risk installing unverified, possibly infected cracks on their computers, but we do not offer support for any cracked software here at TSF.

Downloading a pirate copy, even when you have paid for and own the original disc, is not something we want to encourage here at TSF. There are serious risks involved in using torrent programs or warez/file-sharing sites.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

OK Thanks for your help guys.

I'll download an ISO of the play disc and try to bypass SECUROM by trying to Mount the downloaded ISO or something.

As I said, I need version 1.2 to play, but once the game is patched to version 1.2, SECUROM doesn't allow me to launch the game.

SECUROM doesn't intervene if I "Crack" the game at version 1.1 but the problem is that version 1.1 doesn't work (due to some graphics problem), which means I HAVE to update to version 1.2


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Sorry we can not help you further

best thing to do is to get another copy or try to use the CDs on another Drive
Cracks and pirated copies are forbidden here even if you have the original copy

Thread Closed


----------

